# djinn costume help



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey everyone, need a bit of help or advice about this years costume. I am planing on doing an evil djinn this year, roughly based off of the Wishmaster films. so i want him to be creepy. I already have the head/face part figured out, but its the all around outfit i am having trouble with. maybe some kind of Gothic armor? dont know, but would love some ideas, thanks!
Robb


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

Really? nobody has any ideas?


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

That's a tough one. He wore that spooky gothic armor like you mentioned. Are you going to try and recreate the armor? 

He was basically a djinni, right? It's been a while since I've seen it. How about wearing a more traditional robe look that djinnis wear in all the movies with the oil lamps and stuff?


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes i would like to recreate that look, not to a T, but something on those same looks. I don't want to do anything to traditional because i want to go for that dark sinister look. i have been looking at different types of armor that maybe i can tweak a bit, like samurai armor or even predator armor. I'm just not sure yet


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

I haven't seen the movie(s) in years but I don't really remember him wearing armor. 90% of the time he was just in his human form and when he did change he was basically shirtless with a bunch of designs carved into his chest .. he might have worn a cap and some verity of pants though.


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

Are some pics I found. I guess he did wear somekinda armor in a few of the movies. But building Armor is a TASK AND A HALF man. If you wanna go that route I say you start constructing it now for next year because I doubt you could get anything done in 2 months that looked very good.

I think I would just go with some kinda of frayed robe and hood or something sinister like that.


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

Yah Dullahan, those first two pips are from the sequels. I was thinking more of the first film look like the third pic. remember i am mot trying to duplicate it , just something on that same line


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

I've been thinking about this off and on today. I would approach this from one of two directions. 

1 - If I had the time... I would build a vacuum form table, make a life cast of my torso, sculpt the armor on the life cast out of clay and cast plastic pieces of it in the vacuum form table.

2 - Since I don't have the time... I would construct the armor out of pieces of vinyl table place mats. It would help if I had a mannequin, but even with out one it wouldn't be too hard to cut out individual "armor plates" from the vinyl table place mats and then stitch them together with a corded rope. A little spray paint or airbrushing to give it a nice matte finish and I'd have a wearable set of costume armor. 

Anyway, that's how I would do it. Good luck - and post pictures of whatever you end up doing! I don't think I have ever seen a Wishmaster costume on Halloween...


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

some very cool ideas JohnnyD97, thanks! i think the second is far more easy for me than the first. I found this guy on Flickr with a samurai armor, not a bad set up for something similar. don't worry i will for sure post pics, remember I'm just going for that style of djinn, not really the wishmaster himself 

samurai armor http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157602787207066/


----------

